# 12 days after my last period started . . . my period has started again??



## vmcsherry

So its 2 days before im due to ovulate and i think i have my period again. Last night when i went to the loo i noticed a dark brown discharge and it wasnt like blood it was like a paste?? (SORRY TMI) This morning its still like that but with a little bit of blood, not yet a full on period. I usually get wild cramping and i feel nauseated, i dont have any of that. I cant beleive this, my cycle is always regular, 28 days except for it being 3 days late in December. I actually feel pissed off! With no one to be pissed off at! lol 

I was using opks and pre seed this week and now it looks like it was all a waste.

Has anyone with regular cycles ever experience this before??


----------



## foquita

never experienced it before sorry :( have you made an appointment with the doctor? :flower:


----------



## vmcsherry

I wouldnt contact a doctor unless i felt it was something more serious. I just went to the loo and it looks like a full period, yet i dont have any cramping. Im so irritated, its ANOTHER 2 weeks before i ovulate. I wonder if i ovulated in the last 12 days?? I just dont get how quickly things can happen


----------



## foquita

I would definitely see a doctor, a 12 day cycle or mid cycle bleeding should both be checked out :) xxxx


----------



## vmcsherry

Maybe i will make an appointment, im just always hesitant to make an appointment with my GP with personal issues. The last time i went to him about my period was because of how heavy it was and the bad cramps i had was nothing like i experience before and it worried me, he just said it was because a womans cycle changes as they get older. Which is probably true but he acted like it was no big deal and made me feel rather stupid.


----------



## foquita

I know how you feel on that front, I hate going to the doctor too...I have long cycles and they just kept telling me that it was because I had come off the pill, now they are saying that all my hormones are fine but my last cycle was 77 days! :dohh: 

12 days is weird though, your leutal phase has to be at least 10 days to sustain a pregnancy so even if you did ovulate (it sounds unlikely though :() your LP is too short :( I would definitely go and mention it to them :)


----------



## vmcsherry

77 day cycle? My goodness thats long! i think it is highly unlikely i ovulated as well. I have this app called My Days on my phone and it shows when im fertile and when my next period will be and its always spot on. Even on my most likely day to ovulate last month and that day did an opk and it was positive. My body is so regular and this is just weird, i've already gone through 2 tampons today and that was within 5 hours, sorry TMI!!! And im not normally that heavy. Phoned my GP and he said that if i start to get cramping or any pain at all then i should make an appointment. Useless!

Thanks for your advice, I dont really have anyone to talk to about this and my husband tries to understand but at the end of the day he hasnt ever had a period!! lol


----------



## vmcsherry

I just googled "reasons for too frequent periods" and one of the causes is excessive exercise. I just started exercising this week after a few months of not exercising and i did zumba on Monday, zumba and polercise on Tuesday and a dvd workout yesterday. That could be why i dont have the regular symptoms i usually get with periods. Ugh! If i would have known it caused that i wouldnt have done so much exercising. Looks like i only have myself to be pissed off with! :dohh:


----------



## foquita

hahaha yeah men can only be supportive to a certain limit :) bless them :) 

yeah 77 days, it's torture and they say that's normal...whatever :dohh:


----------



## linzay55

I was going to say maybe its ovulation spotting but then I read its sounds like a period.....


----------



## vmcsherry

Yep its definately AF, without any symtoms. Still no lower back pain, cramps, or nausea. I was hoping it was ovulation related but no such luck.


----------

